# Solicitors costs



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Do the solicitors in Southern Cyprus charge a fee based on the purchase price of the property, as here in the UK, or is it a set figure? :confused2: I was given a figure without them asking what the purchase price was and wondered if this was the norm.

Thanks,
Geraldine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do the solicitors in Southern Cyprus charge a fee based on the purchase price of the property, as here in the UK, or is it a set figure? :confused2: I was given a figure without them asking what the purchase price was and wondered if this was the norm.
> 
> ...


Most have a set figure which they charge as the price of the property dosn't make any difference to the amount of work they have to do. However some will charge more if the property is a more expensive one.
My advice is if you are purchasing, visit a few solicitors. See which you feel comfortable with and get a few quotes.
I have two solicitors which I can recommend in the Paphos area who will not rip you off and will do a good job. Whatever you do, do not use the solicitor recommended by the developer if you are buying a new build or off plan.

Veronica


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Most have a set figure which they charge as the price of the property dosn't make any difference to the amount of work they have to do. However some will charge more if the property is a more expensive one.
> My advice is if you are purchasing, visit a few solicitors. See which you feel comfortable with and get a few quotes.
> I have two solicitors which I can recommend in the Paphos area who will not rip you off and will do a good job. Whatever you do, do not use the solicitor recommended by the developer if you are buying a new build or off plan.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

The British High Commission also publishes a list of solicitors that they recommend in Northern Cyprus and the South. They also publish some useful info about buying property at 
Buying property


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

BabsM said:


> The British High Commission also publishes a list of solicitors that they recommend in Northern Cyprus and the South. They also publish some useful info about buying property at
> Buying property


Thanks Babs, I have already had a look at that site and they have sent me a list of solicitors practising in the South.


----------



## weeksy9 (Nov 18, 2008)

*hi there*

Hi Geraldine

Good luck with your efforts.

what Ive found with legal fees is that some lawyers just quote you a sum plucked from the ether so to speak. There is a benchmark of minimum fees which are expected to to be charged and thats according to the bar asscociation of Cyprus. i checked it out with the General Attorneys office in Nicosia and the minumum fees that were quoted by my lawyer tallied up. Be careful also if your going to buy a property in Cyprus your lawyer might just draw up your contract and his or her work begins or ends there. There is however a lot more than meets they eye and a lot of other factors might sway your opinion before you put pen to paper. Things like whether there are any title deeds, whether the property has got any planning permission etc. ( my lawyer clued me up on the issues did all my research before i signed). I was recommended an expat whos a lawyer in Nicosia who did a sterling job for me his name is Stelios Stylianou you can get all his details off his web site on Ns-lawyers 

Got to point out though that the British High Commission explicity told me when I was looking for a lawyer that they did NOT recommend anyone on their list. This quite reasonable really as they cant vouch for lawyers in a foreign country and what they do. 

Hope my 2 penny worth has been useful.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

weeksy9 said:


> Hi Geraldine
> 
> Good luck with your efforts.
> 
> ...


Andy is absolutely right in that some lawyers do not do their due diligence properly and will happily put through a sale of a proeprty which has hidden problems.
Of the two solicitors we use if there is any chance that there might a problem we always use the same solicitor who is very very thorough in her searches. She has cost us sales when she has found problems with properties but we would much sooner lose a sale than end up with unhappy clients who have bought a property with problems.

Veronica


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice regarding this topic. As I worked for a firm of solicitors for 21 years, but not in a legal position, I know there are good, bad and very bad in the profession!!


----------

